# Ironman Has Been Cast!!!



## AceHBK (Oct 2, 2006)

Robert Downey Jr. has been cast to play superhero Ironman

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/736/736497p1.html

*I made the loudest groan next to Heath Ledger been cast as Joker*

Well....at least he will have the alcoholic part down pat.


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:


> Robert Downey Jr. has been cast to play superhero Ironman
> 
> http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/736/736497p1.html
> 
> ...


 

That echo you thought you heard was my groan...Doesn't Stan Lee have any say so on who portrays his creations or the storylines???


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, he is a good actor.  

But still.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Well, he is a good actor.
> 
> But still.



Yeah, my thoughts exactly.

But, I'll wager that he has the alcoholism part of the story down pat.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 2, 2006)

I was curious as to who was going to play the part of Tony Stark.  You know I enjoyed the xmen, spiderman, daredevil and elektra movies.  I didn't like the Hulk at all, I thought that Fantastic 4 could have been better as well.  I just hope they don't ruin Ironman.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:


> Robert Downey Jr. has been cast to play superhero Ironman


Are you really surprised after a 6'2" actor was cast as Wolverine? :idunno:
I should comment that I like Jackman's take on Logan, it's just a big departure from X-Men canon.


----------



## zDom (Oct 2, 2006)

And can you believe the casting for Bluntman and Chronic? Dang good thing Jay and Silent Bob put a stop to THAT project!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 2, 2006)

Drac said:


> That echo you thought you heard was my groan...Doesn't Stan Lee have any say so on who portrays his creations or the storylines???



Well, I remember when Bob Kane talked at a con in So. Cal about the upcoming Batman movie (the very first one) and was looking at storyboards for the movie with drawings of the batmobile and batwing (on movie screen for all to see) and saying, "Why are those guns there? Batman doesn't use guns - take those out!" right in front of the audience!

*ahem*

Does anyone here remember whether or not the Batwing had guns on it?


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Does anyone here remember whether or not the Batwing had guns on it?


 
Alas I cannot recall...However the "Batman doesn't use guns" has been repeated since his inception...


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I was curious as to who was going to play the part of Tony Stark. You know I enjoyed the xmen, spiderman, daredevil and elektra movies. I didn't like the Hulk at all, I thought that Fantastic 4 could have been better as well. I just hope they don't ruin Ironman.


 
I'm with you matt, the Hulk sucked BIG TIME...The Absorbing Man as Bruce Banners father ..PUHLEEESE!!!!  The FF wasn't bad...They coulda done Dr. Doom's orgin as it was in the comics...But wadda I know...


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Well, I remember when Bob Kane talked at a con in So. Cal about the upcoming Batman movie (the very first one) and was looking at storyboards for the movie with drawings of the batmobile and batwing (on movie screen for all to see) and saying, "Why are those guns there? Batman doesn't use guns - take those out!" right in front of the audience!
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> Does anyone here remember whether or not the Batwing had guns on it?


 
The Batwing didn't have guns ( had big scissors) but the Batmobile did though!!  She used it to shoot a rectangular hole to make a door way for the batmobile to go through.


----------

